# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما الدليل من السنة على تحريم تهنئة النصارى بأعيادهم ؟

## شيرين عابدين

أريد أحاديث تحرم ذلك _  بارك الله فيكم _  للرد على من يدعون أن العلاقات بين المسلمين والنصارى تبيح ذلك في بعض مجالات الحياة كالعمل ، والجيرة ، وجزاكم الله خيرا !

----------


## أبوإسحاق العموري

أذكر حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم"، وعن انس رضي الله عنه قال قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة و للأنصار يومان يلعبون فيهما فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الله قد أبدلكم خيرا منهما عيد الأضحى وعيد الفطر" و الحديثان صحيحان
وانظري غير مأمورة كتاب  اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم في مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم لشيخ لإسلام ابن تيمية الذي ينبغي على كل مسلم قراءته.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

نعم .. أول ما يلزم قراءته في ذلك، كتاب "اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم".
وأيضا يُطالَع هذا الموضوع:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=73707

----------


## شيرين عابدين

شكرا لكما ، بارك الله فيكما !

----------


## محمد الروسي

يقول البعض بأن التهنئة تحرم في عيد القيامة عن النصارى فهو كفر قطعي مخالف للعقيدة بزعم صلب المسيح وقيامه من الموت أما ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام فهو يتوافق مع اعتقادنا فما الحرج في التهنئة ؟

وسنتغاضى عن نقاش مسألة بدعية الإحتفال بميلاد الأنبياء و سنتغاضى كذلك عن مدى صحة تاريخ ميلاد المسيح الذي يتداولونه ولكن لنتأمل موقف النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عند احتفال يهود المدينة بيوم عاشوارء ماذا فعل ؟

كان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يصوم يوم عاشوراء في مكة قبل قدومه للمدينة بل كانت قريش تصومه في الجاهلية ولعله كان من آثار الحنيفية الباقية فيهم

(كان يوم عاشوراء تصومه قريش في الجاهلية وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصومه فلما قدم المدينة صامه وأمر بصيامه فلما فرض رمضان ترك يوم عاشوراء فمن شاء صامه ومن شاء تركه) متفق عليه

ولما قدم النبي المدينة وجد اليهود يصومونه فسألهم عن ذلك

(لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة واليهود تصوم عاشوراء فسألهم فقالوا : هذا اليوم الذي ظهر فيه موسى على فرعون فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : نحن أولى بموسى منهم فصوموه) البخاري 4737 

فتأمل التالي

- نحن واليهود نؤمن بنجاة موسى عليه السلام من فرعون
- كان النبي يصوم هذا اليوم وكانت اليهود تصومه

فليس في الأمر مايخالف العقيدة فالمناسبة واحدة و جنس العبادة أو الإحتفال واحد فهو أمر يكاد يصل إلى التطابق فهل هنأهم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟!

*العكس تماما الذي حدث* .. لقد بين النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام تمايزنا في العقيدة واختلافنا عنهم فقال (نحن أولى بموسى منهم) بل ندب لمخالفة اليهود بصيام يوم قبله كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم (1134)


( حين صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عاشوراء وأمر بصيامه قالوا يارسول الله : إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فإذا كان العام المقبل إن شاء الله صمنا اليوم التاسع) 

فتأمل مقدار التطابق في المناسبة وحرص النبي رغم ذلك على التمايز عنهم ومخالفتهم وبيان الخلاف لاتهنئتهم ولو كان هذا من البر لما فات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولأرشد إليه وحرص عليه.

فماظنك والنصارى اليوم يحتفلون بميلاد إله أو ابن إله لا بميلاد نبي!

أخيرا فالحرج الذي قد يولده تهنئة النصارى للمسلمين في أعيادهم يمكن رفعه بشكرهم على التهنئة واحسان الكلام لهم في حينه بما لايخالف العقيدة لاانتظار قدوم اعيادهم لتهنئتهم فيها.

والله أعلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t137604/
http://majles.alukah.net/t94966/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t109396/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حكم تهنئة وزيارة النصارى في كنائسهم في أعيادهمالسؤال
أسأل الله أن يوفقكم ويسددكم لما يحبه ويرضاه... أعلم أن سؤالي بفرعيه الأول والثاني قد ورد عليكم كثيراً ولكني أود أن أضيف فرعا ثالثا في هذا السؤال وأود أن تعلمونا بجميع جوانبه وأقوال العلماء فيه بشكل مفصل مع الأدلة: أولاً: حكم تهنئة النصارى بأعيادهم مثل قول (كل عام وأنتم بخير) مع شيء من التفصيل وبسط للأدلة مع تبيان أقوال العلماء في ذلك.
ثانياً: ما حكم زيارة كنائسهم في أعيادهم؟
ثالثاً: هناك إمام مسجدٍ في منطقنا يذهب إلى كنائسهم في أعيادهم لتهنئتهم فما حكمه وحكم الصلاة خلفه؟
الإجابــة:
خلاصة الفتوى:
لا يجوز تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم ولا زيارتهم في كنائسهم في أعيادهم، ومن فعل ذلك متأولاً يبين له، والصلاة خلفه صحيحة.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
لا يجوز تهنئة النصارى أو غيرهم من الكفار بأعيادهم لأنها من خصائص دينهم أو مناهجهم الباطلة، قال الإمام ابن القيم: وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق، مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم، فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك، أو تهنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب، بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله، وأشد مقتاً من التهنئة بشرب الخمر وقتل النفس وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ونحوه. وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك، ولا يدري قبح ما فعل، فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه... إلخ. انظر أحكام أهل الذمة 1/161 فصل في تهنئة أهل الذمة.
فإن قال قائل: إن أهل الكتاب يهنئوننا بأعيادنا فكيف لا نهنئهم بأعيادهم معاملة بالمثل ورداً للتحية وإظهاراً لسماحة الإسلام.. إلخ، فالجواب: أن يقال: إن هنئونا بأعيادنا فلا يجوز أن نهنئهم بأعيادهم لوجود الفارق، فأعيادنا حق من ديننا الحق، بخلاف أعيادهم الباطلة التي هي من دينهم الباطل، فإن هنئونا على الحق فلن نهنئهم على الباطل... ثم إن أعيادهم لا تنفك عن المعصية والمنكر وأعظم ذلك تعظيمهم للصليب، وإشراكهم بالله تعالى، وهل هناك شرك أعظم من دعوتهم لعيسى عليه السلام بأنه إله أو ابن إله تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً، إضافة إلى ما يقع في احتفالاتهم بأعيادهم من هتك للأعراض واقتراف للفواحش وشرب للمسكرات ولهو ومجون، مما هو موجب لسخط الله ومقته، فهل يليق بالمسلم الموحد بالله رب العالمين أن يشارك أو يهنئ هؤلاء الضالين بهذه المناسبة!!
كما لا يجوز للمسلم الذهاب إلى الكنيسة لمشاركة النصارى في الاحتفال بأعيادهم، أو تهنئتهم بها، لما في ذلك من المشاركة في الباطل الذي هم عليه والذي أقاموا على أساسه تلك الأعياد، ولما في ذلك من التشبه بهم، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم. أخرجه أبو داود. وثبت عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال: لا تعلموا رطانة الأعاجم، ولا تدخلوا على المشركين في كنائسهم يوم عيدهم، فإن السخط ينزل عليهم. أخرجه البيهقي بسند صحيح. كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى. وراجع في جوابنا المفصل في هذا الموضوع الفتوى رقم: 4586.
أما عمن فعل ذلك إماماً كان أو غيره فإن لم يوافقهم على أعمالهم، أو أقوالهم الكفرية، فإن مجرد الذهاب المذكور لا يخرجه من الإسلام؛ وإن كان قد ارتكب أمراً عظيماً، خاصة وهو في منزلة من يقتدى بهم.
وعليه، فالصلاة خلفه صحيحة، لكن الواجب نصحه ليترك ما عليه من الإثم والباطل، فإن استجاب لذلك فالحمد لله، وإن أصر على ذلك فإن أمكن عزله وتولية غيره بدون حصول فتنة فافعلوا، وإن لم يمكن وأمكن الصلاة خلف غيره فذلك الأولى وفيه إنكار لمنكره. وللفائدة راجع في ذلك الفتوى رقم:26883 ، والفتوى رقم: 8327.
والله أعلم.
​http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=105164

----------

